# New Workshop - Roof Now On



## Blackswanwood (8 Nov 2020)

Following a long gestation period my new workshop build started this week. At this stage my role has been purely as labourer.

The workshop is an extension on a garage/log store so the first stage was to strip back the roof saving the pantiles and ridge stones.







Then the wall had to come down. I took the original building down before the garage was built with a digger in about ten minutes ... this took a bit longer so as to not disturb the brickwork that will remain and the bricks were being cleaned for re-use.






Half the timber frame out next ...






The extension is being built on a raft foundation so part of the existing floor had to come out. The first breaker just bounced off it and a full sized road breaker had to be deployed but after a few hours it was done.






Digger brought in for earthworks and stoning up ...






At last some woodwork with the building of the shuttering for the raft foundation. The outer wall is built off a toe on the raft and the inner skin on the main slab level.






Finished the steelwork and added ballast to stop the shuttering and formwork floating when the concrete is pumped in.






The concrete arrived bang on time ... this actually the second truck and for clarity it's what we class as a sunny day in Yorkshire!






Concrete being pumped in. The pump operators said they have seen full packs of blocks which were being used as ballast lifted - note the joiner who built it watching nervously and the true Yorkshireman in short sleeves ...






First stage done. According to the laser the formwork lifted by 1mm which we are classing as a success.






Bricky starts on Monday - walls up by Friday?


----------



## Cabinetman (8 Nov 2020)

Wow! That is quite a piece of work, it will be a super space. I seem to recognise the houses opposite you, are you at the end of a one track long road down a hillside with a very nice pub at the end of the village and a dead-end that is next to a railway station? No names no pack drill. Ian


----------



## Doug71 (8 Nov 2020)

Exciting stuff, I am going to enjoy watching this  

All sealed up for Christmas?


----------



## Blackswanwood (8 Nov 2020)

Cabinetman said:


> Wow! That is quite a piece of work, it will be a super space. I seem to recognise the houses opposite you, are you at the end of a one track long road down a hillside with a very nice pub at the end of the village and a dead-end that is next to a railway station? No names no pack drill. Ian



No, you must thinking of somewhere else Ian - although we do have a very nice pub! The house style is fairly typical of villages built by country house estates around here and I can hazard several guesses as to where you are thinking of within a couple of miles.

Cheers


----------



## Sheptonphil (8 Nov 2020)

Also going to enjoy this build. What sort of dimensions are you working to here, it’s difficult to judge from the pics.


----------



## Doug71 (8 Nov 2020)

Blackswanwood said:


> No, you must thinking of somewhere else Ian - although we do have a very nice pub! The house style is fairly typical of villages built by country house estates around here and I can hazard several guesses as to where you are thinking of within a couple of miles.
> 
> Cheers



Same as Cabinetman I was thinking I'm sure I know that road but yes it could also be any village near me, especially with the fog that hung around for a couple of days!


----------



## Blackswanwood (8 Nov 2020)

Doug71 said:


> Exciting stuff, I am going to enjoy watching this
> 
> All sealed up for Christmas?


That’s the plan!


----------



## Blackswanwood (8 Nov 2020)

Sheptonphil said:


> Also going to enjoy this build. What sort of dimensions are you working to here, it’s difficult to judge from the pics.


It will be 8 x 4.5 metres. A good jump up from what I have today but fully expecting to be wishing it was a bit bigger once it’s done ...


----------



## Cabinetman (8 Nov 2020)

It will all be over by Christmas, they said that about something else! 
That’s pretty much the size and shape of my workshop, which was a huge leap from my previous one, but still I couldn’t believe that, you’re right you’ll be wishing it was a little bit bigger, particularly on the 4 1/2 m measurement.
I’m being picky really it’s a wonderful space and I know just how lucky I am to have it. Ian


----------



## Stanleymonkey (8 Nov 2020)

You have a weather vane on your workshop? Nice


----------



## DBT85 (8 Nov 2020)

Ohh a new victim workshop build, great!

Can I assume given the abundance of blocks that its going to be blocks all the way up?

You'll love the new space. I've only really started actually using mine in the last 2 days and its SO NICE. I keep toddling on being able to find everything I need, having space to work, bliss. Owing to the amount of light in mine though I do keep comnig out at 5.30 and going "duck it's dark out here".

More pics and words please!

@Sheptonphil ere this blokes cheating, getting _people in!_


----------



## Ollie78 (8 Nov 2020)

Thats going to be great. I have workshop envy already.

Ollie


----------



## Blackswanwood (8 Nov 2020)

DBT85 said:


> Can I assume given the abundance of blocks that its going to be blocks all the way up



It is going to be brick and block construction with 75mm of Kingspan cavity insulation board. I will post some of the drawings on the next update. 

I take my hat off to you guys for tackling your builds single handed - I was cream crackered on the days I did. I’m timing taking days off to use up this years holidays to cherry pick the bits I want to do.


----------



## DBT85 (8 Nov 2020)

Blackswanwood said:


> It is going to be brick and block construction with 75mm of Kingspan cavity insulation board. I will post some of the drawings on the next update.
> 
> I take my hat off to you guys for tackling your builds single handed - I was cream crackered on the days I did. I’m timing taking days off to use up this years holidays to cherry pick the bits I want to do.


Very nice! The tiredness wasn't a problem. The bruises on my backside from sitting on the roof battens for hours however were a different story.

Shere as much as you can, it all helps others too. I lived vicariously for nearly a decade and I imagine there are many like me!


----------



## RogerS (9 Nov 2020)

Blackswanwood said:


> It will be 8 x 4.5 metres. A good jump up from what I have today but fully expecting to be wishing it was a bit bigger once it’s done ...


At that size, do you not need Building Control ?


----------



## Blackswanwood (9 Nov 2020)

RogerS said:


> At that size, do you not need Building Control ?



Yes it does Roger. They "popped in" to take a look at the work before the concrete was poured.

This is where we miss MikeG - as I understand it if it had been standalone, not intended to be living accommodation and below 30 sq m it wouldn't but someone with more knowledge may correct me.


----------



## DBT85 (9 Nov 2020)

That's right.


----------



## Lons (9 Nov 2020)

Another guy who has 3 wheelbarrows, I thought I was the only one.  
You've done exceptionally well for the formwork to lift only 1 mm, we had one lifted nearly 50 mm despite being staked and screwed with a couple of tonnes of stone banked around it. We had to disregard it and use the laser to get correct levels as it was a hot sunny day and the damned stuff was going off as we looked at it.


----------



## Blackswanwood (9 Nov 2020)

Lons said:


> Another guy who has 3 wheelbarrows, I thought I was the only one.
> You've done exceptionally well for the formwork to lift only 1 mm, we had one lifted nearly 50 mm despite being staked and screwed with a couple of tonnes of stone banked around it. We had to disregard it and use the laser to get correct levels as it was a hot sunny day and the damned stuff was going off as we looked at it.



I find wheelbarrows are a bit like clamps ...

That must have been a bit of a panic - I was amazed that by 3pm the concrete was hard and could have been walked on.

The skip driver turned up to swap the skips over today and wasn’t too happy that the final concrete truck had emptied what was left straight into the skip ... his front wheels were a good eight inches off the ground before it lifted and he was quite proficient in the art of swearing!


----------



## Lons (10 Nov 2020)

Blackswanwood said:


> I find wheelbarrows are a bit like clamps ...


Me too, actually I forgot I have 4 wheelbarrows plus 2 of those 4 wheeled garden truck thingies and all get used. Same with trailers, I have one for the mower/tractor, a twin axle Ifor Williams and bought a little s/h camping trailer last week 'cos it was only £50 and might be useful. 
I reluctantly sold the wacker and spare cement mixer recently, must get rid of other surplus stuff but it's like extracting teeth.


----------



## Sheptonphil (11 Nov 2020)

DBT85 said:


> You'll love the new space. I've only really started actually using mine in the last 2 days and its SO NICE. I keep toddling on being able to find everything I need, having space to work, bliss. Owing to the amount of light in mine though I do keep comnig out at 5.30 and going "duck it's dark out here".
> 
> More pics and words please!
> 
> @Sheptonphil ere this blokes cheating, getting _people in!_



it’s great isn’t it?

I still smile every time I walk in to do any sort of job. I’m really fortunate I know, but this is the best workspace I’ve ever created. I was meant to get ‘people in’ they just wouldn’t come due the the first lockdown. I’d have loved to have cheated, but I’m really glad I managed to complete every aspect without doing damage to myself. I too thought the sitting on roofing battens for a week was easily the worst part of the build. I have pics of the bruises that still make me wince. 

Had I had to use blocks, it would never have got past the footings stage, my bricklaying is painful, blocklaying non existent.

this will be a different build to either of ours for sure.


----------



## Lons (11 Nov 2020)

Sheptonphil said:


> Had I had to use blocks, it would never have got past the footings stage, my bricklaying is painful, blocklaying non existent.


It's no different to woodwork Phil you need to know the basics, stay accurate and practice. Bricks are satisfying to lay once you've put up the corners and strung a line between them you can get into a rhythm, the mistakes beginners make is keep tapping and levelling each brick which is counter productive Blocks are much faster and no more difficult.

The secret to both is the consistency of the mortar and you'll see a brickie constantly folding it on the board to keep it pliable.


----------



## DBT85 (12 Nov 2020)

I just about got confident with the bricks as soon I ran out of bricks to lay


----------



## Blackswanwood (12 Nov 2020)

DBT85 said:


> I just about got confident with the bricks as soon I ran out of bricks to lay


I'll post a full update later but the bricks are being laid by the professionals at least five times faster than I can do at the moment.


----------



## Sheptonphil (12 Nov 2020)

DBT85 said:


> I just about got confident with the bricks as soon I ran out of bricks to lay


Same here, 300+ was 300+ too many. 



Blackswanwood said:


> I'll post a full update later but the bricks are being laid by the professionals at least five times faster than I can do at the moment.


yep, it’s about knowing when to farm out certain jobs (assuming the labour is available).


----------



## Blackswanwood (12 Nov 2020)

A few days on and good progress ...

Top tip - if the concrete driver asks if he can drop what is left into your skip don't let him ...







Another balmy day in Yorkshire to start the week. First job move the blocks that were providing ballast and take off the shuttering.






The wooden frame was knocked up last week and is in the opening for the sliding doors. The inner skin of blocks is built off the slab and the brick outer skin off the toe. I'll put a clearer picture in later. The layout of the first course can only be described as meticulous.






This was start of play on Tuesday. 






Once the first course was in the blocks went up quickly.






Now the bricks start getting lined up and another bricky magically arrived. The brick layers are all needed on another job from next Tuesday so they have their orders to get on with it.






This shows a cross section of the foundation






First thing this morning ... yes the sky is blue in Yorkshire sometimes ...






I forgot to mention that the supply chain for insulation is apparently a bit erratic at the moment and we are having to use full size sheets which are then cut to size. Apparently it's just another case of the joiners getting the brickies out of a hole!











Outer skin of brickwork done to dpc level and insulation being attached to the blockwork.

Scaffolding goes up on Monday so the joiners can do the roof structure and hopefully roofer will be here back end of next week.


----------



## DBT85 (12 Nov 2020)

Very nice. A damned sight faster than mine!

If you aren't shy about it it wouold be good to get costs listed for others to see. DIY does save money but costs time and effort.


----------



## Cabinetman (12 Nov 2020)

Quite wonderful how they getting on with it all, I know you’ve got a camera in one hand, have you got whip in the another?


----------



## Blackswanwood (13 Nov 2020)

Caffeine and biscuits seem to be quite effective in keeping up the momentum.

@DBT85 - happy to share the detail on the costs- I've not been billed yet but will have everything itemised. I trust the builder (we have a JV doing property development) which makes things a lot easier.


----------



## DBT85 (13 Nov 2020)

Blackswanwood said:


> Caffeine and biscuits seem to be quite effective in keeping up the momentum.
> 
> @DBT85 - happy to share the detail on the costs- I've not been billed yet but will have everything itemised. I trust the builder (we have a JV doing property development) which makes things a lot easier.


Oh yeah you absolutely call in the mates rates, favours and anything else you can! 

The reason I ask is that for man the cost is a limiting factor and they see Mike for example say that his massive workshop cost only £3k and think "oh thats ok," but mine cost double that despite not paying for the hole to be dug or anything near full price for the insulation and also doing it all myself. If you see tohers who say theirs came to £6k and were made recently its a bit easier to go "ok, no need to plan for it yet then" or "Oh I can do that, lets get started".


----------



## Lons (13 Nov 2020)

DBT85 said:


> Oh yeah you absolutely call in the mates rates, favours and anything else you can!
> 
> The reason I ask is that for man the cost is a limiting factor and they see Mike for example say that his massive workshop cost only £3k and think "oh thats ok," but mine cost double that despite not paying for the hole to be dug or anything near full price for the insulation and also doing it all myself. If you see tohers who say theirs came to £6k and were made recently its a bit easier to go "ok, no need to plan for it yet then" or "Oh I can do that, lets get started".


Absolutely right!
Anyone who doubts how expensive it is to have one built should look at the cost to build a basic porch, even a modest patio will set you back a couple of grand these days. 

A good few years ago I built an extension on the back of my house, mostly weekends and evenings so took me a long, long time and had I factored in my labour costs I certainly couldn't have afforded it.


----------



## Sheptonphil (13 Nov 2020)

Doing all the work, mine has come in fully costed at a tad now over £8500. A bargain as the quoted price to have it built for me was in excess of £20000.


----------



## Blackswanwood (25 Nov 2020)

A slight slippage in the schedule due to one of the guys needing to self isolate as a colleague of his wife tested positive for COVID-19 and then having to wait for a scaffolding slot.

Completing the brickwork





Waiting for scaffolding






Scaffolding in place






Brickies had obviously had an extra Weetabix ... bringing in the steel.






Steel in place






Trusses going in after more weetabix 






Trusses in place






I’ve sorted a couple of days holiday to work on the roof structure and then hopefully pantiles on next week.


----------



## DBT85 (26 Nov 2020)

Not sure those trusses are thick enough 

Hand whittled by yourself I hope!


----------



## Doug71 (26 Nov 2020)

Loving the trusses, will be a great feature in the workshop


----------



## Glitch (28 Nov 2020)

I'm liking the trusses. How did you get those in place?

Edit: Put together in situ


----------



## Blackswanwood (28 Nov 2020)

Glitch said:


> I'm liking the trusses. How did you get those in place?
> 
> Edit: Put together in situ


Hi Glitch - as per your edit they were the subject of some serious muscle work and then went together once up there. The original plan had been to assemble on the ground and then use a Genie Lift to get them up to the level however as there is a crash deck inside the building that wouldn’t have worked.


----------



## Farm Labourer (28 Nov 2020)

Gosh from deciding to do it to completion will take approximately how long? It's great - I keep thinking of doing something similar as my, admittedly large workshop, is really just a grain store with better lighting but it's not sealed, can be Baltic in winter and I'd like more usable wall-space.


----------



## Blackswanwood (13 Dec 2020)

Progress has been slower than I had hoped for due to a combination of things. 

The original plan had been to use purlins in the roof structure but I realised late in the day that this could impede the positioning of the velux windows and lighting which will be led panels. The engineer was consulted and it was confirmed using a ridge beam instead was okay.







Unfortunately a mistake had been made on the dowel size for the trusses. The correct ones are now here and I am going to bang them in this morning.







Cutting rafters and bids mouths came next. The wall plate had to be realised slightly as it worked fine on this side but the rafters were just missing on the other side. All measurements were checked first with the laser and subsequently with a plumb line and tape measure and were spot on. There must be a discrepancy in the original roof. It doesn’t matter but still bugs me ...






The hips took a bit of time and then the rafters were all trimmed, barge boards fitted and insulation added just in time for the roofers to start.






The roofing supply chain is apparently not yet recov and getting hold of pantiles and the ridge pieces was surprisingly more difficult than expected. The pantiles are pre-aged (so cost more!) - for some reason the colour difference stands out much more in the photograph than to the naked eye.











Roof insulation all in and counter battened so lighting wiring can go in. A further 50mm of Kingspan has then been put in-between the counter battens before the plaster board is fixed.










Plasterers are back tomorrow to skim the ceiling and then floor insulation will be added before screed is poured on Wednesday afternoon. Hopefully the doors will arrive tomorrow and go in first otherwise some shuttering will be needed before the screed is poured.

I had hoped to be where we are now ten days ago but it is what it is!


----------



## Blister (13 Dec 2020)

I am GREEN with envy , Looks like a super workshop build


----------



## clive griffiths (13 Dec 2020)

Sheptonphil said:


> Doing all the work, mine has come in fully costed at a tad now over £8500. A bargain as the quoted price to have it built for me was in excess of £20000.


 What are the dimensions of your workshop Phil.


----------



## mikej460 (13 Dec 2020)

Looks great, I do love a hipped roof


----------



## Doug B (13 Dec 2020)

Excellent progress, should provide a very comfortable working environment


----------



## Sheptonphil (13 Dec 2020)

clive griffiths said:


> What are the dimensions of your workshop Phil.


Main workshop 3.9m wide x 7.4m long with back room 2.9m x2.2m to hold extractor, sink, compressor and metal working bench with welder underneath. This keeps noise, grease, flamey  stuff and dust collection out of main workshop, the layout works a treat.
dust extraction is operated by micro switches on each blast gate, so no need to go into back room to control it.


----------



## Keefy. (14 Dec 2020)

That is nice.


----------



## DBT85 (15 Dec 2020)

Looking great. Mega jealous of how fast its gone up too!


----------

